# Christchurch NZEVA Group Meeting Open Garage David's Wed 1st Dec 7:30-9:00ish



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi All,

Host for the next evening 

David Newton
107 Normans Rd
Wed 1st Dec 7:30-9:00ish

Corolla EV 
Hi All,

Last meeting till Feb 2012 when exciting Prius developments may have been unvieled. Glad to see as many as can make it. 

As usual any and all persons are very welcome to attend. No matter what stage you are at in the conversion process we hope that by sharing the knowledge we have developed from owning and driving EV's we can make your EV less expensive with less uncertainty than ours have been.



Best regards

David Newton

www.GreenEV.co.nz


----------

